# How much should I expect to pay for Comfortis?



## Glamdring (Aug 11, 2011)

Found a couple fleas on my girl, and did some research on the board. I'm interested in trying Comfortis. I'm wondering how much it costs. I gather I have to get this from the vet. I'm starting school next week so with all the over priced text books, money is tight this month. I know prices will vary vet to vet, I'm just looking for a ballpark


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm using it. Need to buy more this week. I think it is around $15 a pill.

I have only used it 2 months so far and since I was having issues with finding something to work I didn't purchase a whole supply. I will probably only buy 3 more for the year.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

when i bought 4 pills from the vet, i paid about $8 a pill but that was from the base vet. Average cost is around $10- $12 a pill. You may be able to contact a low cost spay and neuter clinic for them. Should run about the same as a base vet would.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I buy a six month box for each dog at 70 dollars each


----------

